# Murray buchan



## valerieh (Jan 18, 2011)

I have a bottle marked Murray Buchan Portobello pottery. Any help with how old it may be?


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!
 If you could post a pic or two, we'd be happy to give it our best assessment.. []


----------



## valerieh (Jan 18, 2011)

h


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 18, 2011)

e


----------



## valerieh (Jan 18, 2011)

thank you for responding. i don't know how to do this. I am still trying...


----------



## valerieh (Jan 18, 2011)

OH!  I see I did it! Thanks for your patience.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 18, 2011)

Here you go.. next time click on "Embed picture in post" when you upload one.. []


----------



## valerieh (Jan 18, 2011)

K. Thanks.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 19, 2011)

In 1867 the pottery of T Tough & Co in  Portobello, Edinburgh, was bought by Alexander Buchan and Thomas Murray.  They traded as Murray and Buchan, changing to A W Buchan & Co in  1882 when Murray dropped out of the partnership. They moved to larger  premises in Crieff, Perthshire. FROM HERE
 That was the simplest description. I would guess yours is more toward the 1880 period but don't quote me.[]


----------



## valerieh (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks for the info. Would you happen to know what the value of it is? Thanks again in advance.


----------



## bdaleplayer (Jan 3, 2012)

I have the same bottle and was also wondering a value.


----------



## Bixel (Jan 3, 2012)

Being a stoneware ginger beer bottle with no bottlers "ink" stamp, just the makers mark, I would guess 5-10 dollars. Thats normally what I see those going for at bottle shows around here. Nice looking, but have very low appeal to collectors since they do not have a town "ink" stamp or bottler that it can be attributed to.


----------



## div2roty (Jan 3, 2012)

I agree, while old, they don't hold much value to collectors, still a nice antique to use for general decoration.


----------



## glass man (Jan 3, 2012)

WELCOME TO THE FORUM!  YOU TOO SAMANTHA!JAMIE


----------



## Foreshore9 (Apr 3, 2020)

I found this today did a search and sent me here great information I just joined !


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 3, 2020)

Ginger beer.


----------

